# SS 29.09.18 - Penderecki #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Krzysztof Penderecki (1933 - )

Symphony No. 7 'Seven Gates Of Jerusalem'

I. Magnus Dominus Et Laudabilis Nimis
II. Si Oblitus Fuero Tui, Jerusalem
III. De Profundis
IV. Si Oblitus Fuero Tui, Jerusalem
V. Lauda Jerusalem
VI. Facta Es Super Me Manus Domini
VII. Haec Dicit Dominus

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This weekend it's the 7th Symphony from Polish composer Krzysztof Penderecki . I like his modern period as well as his new stuff. This one is new stuff. I have following recording of this.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I found this recording available for streaming so I'll listen to it. Never heard this piece before. Kord/Warsaw.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Wit on Naxos for me.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Same Naxos recording for me. I've always found Penderecki's music more interesting than his contemporary Polish composers - his choral works in particular. The 7th symphony is a great work, his music can be bizarre at times but always fascinating, his choral work Utrenja comes to mind


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm listening to the Naxos recording as well.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't own this one. Will try the Wit on Naxos.

On second thought, I'll go with the composer conducted live version.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I found this recording available for streaming so I'll listen to it. Never heard this piece before. Kord/Warsaw.


Yes same version for me via streaming


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to this one: Krzysztof Penderecki conducting the Polish Sinfonia Iuventus Orchestra.

I wasn't intending to hear it all. I generally don't care for choral works, and to listen to a long, thorny unfamiliar piece, I have to be in the right mood - and I wasn't. I didn't even have the texts, usually a killer. But I gave it a try and it was everything I expected - a solid hour of people shouting stuff I couldn't understand, a pretty uniformly high volume, quite a bit of dissonance, and enough tension for a hundred headaches.

However, I liked it! Listened right through to the end. Fantastic ideas and imaginative orchestration. It really kept my attention, and some parts were riveting. I have a feeling that knowing a bit more about the piece would make it even more impressive.

Great choice for the SS series!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I don't own this one. Will try the Wit on Naxos.
> 
> On second thought, I'll go with the composer conducted live version.


Not a, composer that often floats my boat but i tried the youtube video. Not for me but at least it didn't sound like a group of five year olds knocking over random musical instruments in a darkened room.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank goodness for five year olds. Their curiosity and sense of adventure can be quite inspiring.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

One of the first ones in a while that I actually already know. I like Wit on Naxos. I especially like this symphony of Penderecki because it is a little more diverse in tone than some of his other newer music, which can sometimes sound a little uniformly grim. However, while this symphony certainly contains plenty of that, there are also more awe-inspiring or even beautiful passages than Penderecki usually uses. One of his best works in my opinion.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I went with the YouTube video since I don't yet have this one in my collection. My impression is similar to that of KenOC, although I was probably more biased in its favor going into it since I tend to like long, loud choral works. Even so, it was better than I had expected. Though the video on YouTube was great, I think I need a proper audio recording for my collection. Now, I would like to hear more of Penderecki's later work (I am already familiar with his early style).

I wonder when a proper recording of the long-awaited Symphony No. 6 will show up. I know it has been performed, but as far as I can tell, there are as yet no recordings or even YouTube videos of this symphony.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weird Heather said:


> I wonder when a proper recording of the long-awaited Symphony No. 6 will show up. I know it has been performed, but as far as I can tell, there are as yet no recordings or even YouTube videos of this symphony.


The answer: "It was only after the Polish performance that the composer decided to call the work his Seventh Symphony, though he had not yet completed his Sixth Symphony (the latter, though fully worked out in concept, remains a work in progress)."​


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm looking forward to hearing his sixth symphony recorded too. It was finally premiered a few months ago in Dresden, but as far as 
I can tell there is no recording of that performance. Hopefully it will be available for the rest of us to hear soon; as for now, those interested in the work can see the score here: https://en.schott-music.com/shop/6-sinfonie-chinesische-lieder-no358733.html


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, I don't know how missed last week ...I swore I got online and posted......I must just be so tired that I'm dreaming I do things...

I'll spin up the Wit recording this weekend along with the new one.


----------

